# what are the possibilities!



## newtopigeonsNJ (Mar 14, 2013)

So the parents and baby have been doing great, chick is about 13 days old now and white feathers are starting to pop out.... I thought the chick was going to be all black like his dad.....dad is black with bronze and a little white on the rump area, and mom is Almond. what are the color possibilities for this baby??


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

I, personally, have no idea what the color possibilities are so am moving your question to the Genetics forum.

I'm sure the little one will be a lovely one no matter what color! 

Terry


----------



## sev3ns0uls (Jul 2, 2011)

posting a picture of the family can be very helpful. 'We dont know what black is.'


----------



## Woodnative (Jul 4, 2010)

Post pics!! We all love seeing pics!! Did the baby have very short down (e.g. did it look almost bald)?? Almonds will be born this way (though so will dilutes). Almonds also look or can look very white at first.......they get more "breaks" of color with time. By the way, if you did not know it your pairing is sex linked........all baby boys will be almonds and all baby girls will be non-almonds. Although it could be recessive white or someting else I bet you have an almond baby!


----------

